
The San Francisco Coffee Crawl - adamheins
https://adamheins.com/blog/sf-coffee-crawl
======
dang
Can anybody tell me why no cafés in San Francisco stay open late? Sightglass
closes at 7pm, Ritual at 8pm. The latest I know of is Haus on 24th St at 9pm.
That's way too early for what's supposed to be a real city.

~~~
surrealvortex
If I had to guess, probably because most people stop drinking coffee after
around 7 pm so that they can actually get to sleep at a reasonable time, and
it is not economical for the shops to stay open beyond that time because of
fewer customers.

~~~
dang
But presumably that would apply to all cities. Portland, for example, has
multiple cafés that stay open much later.

~~~
ncr100
Not so. Economics in Portland differ greatly vs San Francisco.

[https://www.numbeo.com/cost-of-
living/compare_cities.jsp?cou...](https://www.numbeo.com/cost-of-
living/compare_cities.jsp?country1=United+States&city1=San+Francisco%2C+CA&country2=United+States&city2=Portland%2C+OR)

25 to 50% cheaper to live in Portland. Implies coffee shop will have higher
expenses to manage in San Fransisco.

------
kolinko
Me and friends did a similar thing too, in Warsaw though!

After the third place we switched to decaf though :)

~~~
adamheins
What's the coffee scene like in Warsaw and Poland in general?

Also, switching to decaf partway through is probably the smart thing to do :)

